# Jarrow Ideal Bowel Support (L. Plantarum 299v)



## thefelixcat (Nov 3, 2009)

Holy c-r-a-p!So, I got a sample of this product in the mail from Jarrow after requesting info on how to get TuZen in the US...I took it for the first time last night...It may be a fluke, but this morning I had my first normal "movement" in several years.Has anyone else used it?


----------



## thefelixcat (Nov 3, 2009)

****deleted****


----------

